# Wouold You Feed It To Your Piranha?



## briflikk (Jan 11, 2009)

went out fishing on the weekend and my son caught a decent sized channel cat while we were trolling for walleye, I do keep some of the smaller fish to feed my piranhas but released this big one, would you keep it or throw it back?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow nice catch !









I've heard members feeding their P's catfish, but fish from lakes may contain parasites...


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice catch!!!


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

I was actually faced with this decision last weekend when i brought home some fish i caught on a fishing trip. Fact is as
balluupnetme already stated fish from rivers can carry a variety of parasites and worms. My piranha are far to dear to me to take that risk so i released the fish









Exellent catch BTW


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

watch this.... beware of extremely shocking content.


----------

